# Composers



## James (Jul 11, 2004)

This forum is for talking about past celebrated composers and their lives.

Their works can be discussed in other relevent forums.

Best wishes!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow is this ground zero??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wow is this ground zero??


More the graveyard.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> More the graveyard.


Ah Ok...........


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Ah Ok...........


See O.P date :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> See O.P date :lol:


Yeah 2005, was this the first post??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah 2005, was this the first post??


James : Site owner emeritus .
Just like the Vatican, former pope I presume. :angel:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> James : Site owner emeritus .
> Just like the Vatican, former pope I presume. :angel:


So short lived Pope like John Paul I


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> So short lived Pope like John Paul I


No....................the one before this one, the German guy who retired.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Pugg said:


> No....................the one before this one, the German guy who retired.


Ah thanks for clearing that up..........


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wow is this ground zero??


No. As far as I can see, this is ground zero.

Jul-13-2004, 20:30



Daniel said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Daniel, and I am from Germany and am 18 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! This thread started when Ron Howard was still Opie and a Chevy Impala was a car to be proud of.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> No. As far as I can see, this is ground zero.
> 
> Jul-13-2004, 20:30


Why the Site owner emeritus if I may ask?


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

*Came here expecting heated composer debates*

*Reads posts* Oh...neat...

*Slowly backs out...*


----------

